# My Very First Sweater Design (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I was looking through sweater patterns on Ravelry last week and found a fair isle vest pattern that I liked. It had a crew neck, was sleeveless and the fair isle pattern was not QUITE to my liking. I also looked at the photos of knitters modeling their sweaters and KNEW I didn't want such a snug fit. 

I have been knitting for over two years now and have about a dozen sweaters "under my belt", so decided to just "go for it" and design my own sweater EXACTLY as I wanted.

Sockit2me was my inspiration for designing my own sweater. He doesn't use a pattern for HIS sweaters and it's been a goal of MINE to be able to do that as well, one day! When I informed him that I was embarking on this project, his advice to me is "it's all just a numbers game" and I found this advice to be VERY true!

I am very happy with my perfectly fitting, perfectly styled (to suit MY tastes) new sweater!

This was knitted with Cascade sport yarn on size 4 and 5US needles.

Thanks for looking and thank you, Sockit2me and all the other wonderful sweater designers here who have inspired me!

I joined KP two years ago JUST having taught myself to KNIT and PURL. I am proud and humbled to say that EVERYTHING ELSE I have learned regarding knitting I learned from the wonderful, generous people here on KP. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for helping me learn so much and reach my goals so quickly!!


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow. Congratulations on your "first design." 
With all the pieces you have shared, I find it hard to believe you only started 2 years ago.
Look forward to seeing and enjoying many more you share.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

You did a good job, lovely design and beautifully made.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Amy, not only have you reached your goals, you have surpassed the goals that most of us have. Great job!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Your design is beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

fantastic sweater Amy, how long did it take you?


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous. you should be very proud as well as beautiful.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Amy!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

KateWood said:


> fantastic sweater Amy, how long did it take you?


Thank you. I had to check... My last project was posted nine days ago... So this took nine days to knit. I designed it as I went along.

I think I could have done a better job coordinating the three different charts so they matched a little better, but I will cut myself a break because this was my first time designing a sweater AND my first time designing a fair isle chart. :roll:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

My gosh - Amyknits - I can not believe you have only been knitting 2 years- all the help you give and patterns - I thought you were an old hand! This means there may be hope for me yet! :-D 
Your sweater is beautiful and better yet, it is a true original! 
Fantastic job!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Amy,That is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

You are one talented lady!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful Amy.Keep up the good work


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knit_n_frog said:


> Wow. Congratulations on your "first design."
> With all the pieces you have shared, I find it hard to believe you only started 2 years ago.
> Look forward to seeing and enjoying many more you share.


Me too! Seems like you've been knitting since birth, your projects are all so beautiful!! Love your new design! Congratulations!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Best of luck as you begin your new venture & passion. I have seen a lot of your work and it really is quality work. Love your sweater, but I live in a warm climate, looking forward to other designs from you. You have every right to be very proud of yourself, you certainly have a knack for knitting, that is sure!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

You inspire me. Beautiful job


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

That's beautiful sweater! Well done, Amy ... :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater - I like the design and your knitting is to be admired! Can't believe it only took 9 days - something like that would take me 9 weeks!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Amy, you first design sweater is beautiful. Love the color red, my favorite, and the pattern as well. Your knitting is lovely, as usual. Great job!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

beautiful, well done


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful work and a lovely design, Amy. Congratulations on your first design. I'm sure you'll gets lots of nice comments at work.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! That is my kind of sweater!! Congradumalations


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the design.....going to rename you Wonder Woman of Knitting. I think you could knit anything you put your mind too. 

I started knitting last year and I'm thrilled I could make a pair of socks....


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Spot on, Amy!!!! You knocked it out of the park!! Wait 'til your sons see this!! Each one will want one designed just for HIM!!!
...gloria


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

knit_n_frog said:


> Wow. Congratulations on your "first design."
> With all the pieces you have shared, I find it hard to believe you only started 2 years ago.
> Look forward to seeing and enjoying many more you share.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
You are so talented. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Great job Amy.I really want to get as good as you. Is fair isle knitting very hard? I would love to try. Keep sending the great products


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

What an accomplishment. It is a beautiful original.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beaitiful


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Outstanding Amy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is gorgeous Amy!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it, you done good! Very pretty, lots of work, patience! Great job!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wonderful design work - there will be no holding you back now!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful design. Congratulations. Love your new avatar. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Beautiful work, Amy. Next you'll be knitting originals with your own handspun!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

It is a beautiful design, and those colors are just perfect! I bet you're going to get tons of compliments on it for sure!!! :-D


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!!! Amazing again,Amy..Love the fleur di lis designs..Congratulations,what an accomplishment..


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater!!! You did an awesome job designing your own sweater. I am sure it looks beautiful on you. I don't think I could design my own sweater. You are an inspiration! Thanks for sharing! 0)


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you SURE you've only been knitting for 2 years? Must be a mistake. Judging from this beauty and anything else you've shown us I would think you were born with yarn and knitting needles in hand!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

You continue to amaze me with your talent Amy. You just keep striving! I would say you have found your passion! Just beautiful!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome way to go amy


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

What tremendous talent and a special gift you have! Keep designing your own and loving what you do! You rock Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

What tremendous talent and a special gift you have! Keep designing your own and loving what you do! You rock Amy! :thumbup:


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

Great sweater! I love the fleur de lit looking embellishments pointing up near the collar and pointing toward the cuff on the sleeves. The reds are going to be a real compliment to your blond hair. Congrats.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The sweater should be gorgeous on you. Do mind being the model for this new design. I would love seeing it on you and I think I won't be the only one who would like to see you in your new sweater.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Amy, that is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING work!!!!! Girl, you never cease to amaze! Love the plum color AND I particularly love your fair isle pattern. Very fashion-forward and I really like the accent colors you used. Many options to wear with it: leggings, skinny jeans, jeans, boots, etc. You will be able to really rock this sweater!! 

P.S. BTW, it would look great for a holiday get-together --- ON ME!! LOLOLOL 

Seriously, great work, as always!!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow and double wow. I just did a sweater for my grandson and I put a little fair isle that I made up. It was my first attempt. Nothing as detailed as yours. You make me want to try again, and this time really go for it. Can't wait to see your next design.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Amy, you're headed for knitting stardom now! Everything about your sweater is just wonderful: the style, the fit, the fair isle yoke--and even your color combination. I'm very serious when I say your talent for knitting could easily open up a whole new career for you--and very soon!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great design ! I also would love to see you modeling it..
Must be gorgeous on you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You know what I am going to say. LOVE it! Love the Fleur De Lis too.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

What an amazing job you did!! WOW.... Fabulous


----------



## Fun knits (Aug 8, 2013)

Great job


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

knit_n_frog said:


> Wow. Congratulations on your "first design."
> With all the pieces you have shared, I find it hard to believe you only started 2 years ago.
> Look forward to seeing and enjoying many more you share.


A wow from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I find it absolutely amazing that you were able to produce such a lovely sweater after only two years of knitting. It's obvious you have a natural talent. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

lovely work


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Amazing! Love the colours.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Wow! I am in awe of you and would never have believed you had only been knitting a couple of years. Well done you. The sweater is beautiful and I can just imagine you wearing it. You are one talented lady and a knitting natural. Thank you for your provocation and inspiration.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Nine days? I am in awe of your talent! Beautiful sweater and so well made.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

its gorgeous!


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful Amy, just beautiful! I especially love the crimson with the pink and the details on the sleeves and hem. You are quite the accomplished knitter! Thanks for sharing. Have a great holiday!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic! Lovely design, beautiful work. Congrats on your first design!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love your sweater! Nice work!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Lovely design! Nice job &#128522;


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful design. Lovely sweater.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Astonishing!Great!....YOU give us all inspiration and hope


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Congrats for your first own design ! Very beautiful and neat knitting ! You really did a great job !


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Knitted to perfection.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Stunning. Beautiful colors.


----------



## shenklaw (Jan 13, 2012)

You have a natural talent,this sweater is so beautiful.Congrtulations!!!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job! You are my inspiration. I want to tackle my own designs as well but I don't think a sweater Will be my 1st attempt at this. It's hard to believe that you have only been knitting for 2 yrs


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

you are amazing!!! it took God 7 days to create the world!
its amazing!! love looking for your things!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty!!


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Could we see a photo of you wearing it? Did you design from a top down raglan? I'd like to know how you worked out the measurements and math. To do all that in 9 days is really incredible!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm impressed.........i love fair isle knitting.....Your vest is really beautiful.....and love your design.........Congrats....


----------



## madaline (Apr 9, 2012)

fantastic what an accomplishment. Love your color choices.
I bet you are already planning your next.....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very beautiful sweater,not only the design,but the style of it. I love it keep up the good work. I like the style.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW Amy, I am speechless. You never seem to amaze me with your beautiful work. You are a very talented lady. Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

You are amazing--a talented knitter and a helpful, compassionate, generous KP friend--and your, truly YOURS!, sweater is a masterpiece. Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love, love the sweater you made...


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

Amy, it's all I can do to knit from a pattern so congratulations on a beautiful sweater!! It's lovely!


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

suzy-kate said:


> You did a good job, lovely design and beautifully made.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater - great job and terrific accomplishment.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like you "hit the ground running" great job beautiful work!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Amy, your sweater is beautiful. You are one talented lady.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your design and work is beautiful...congratulations !


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Amy, so impressive . For all the help you have received on KP you have reciprocated twofold with advice and encouragement. You have indicated in previous posts that you are a fast knitter . Wonder if there is a special technique? It seems that soon as I start a new project I am thinking of the next twenty I want to make LOL.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful design and it only took you 9 days! Wow! I love the colours - just wonderful. xx


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Amy, your talent is amazing...but you know what will happen now don't you, well of course we want you to write out this lovely pattern.

I love the colors you chose and the pattern intertwines itself through the colors...so nice!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Amy, what an inspiration you are - and so clever! Although I have been knitting for well over 50 years, I always follow a pattern. I greatly admire all of you who can design such beautiful items. Thank you for sharing with us. I have learned a lot here on KP and I am thankful for all of you!


----------



## McCarley (Apr 21, 2013)

Very nice !


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

You've got to be so proud with yourself as its brilliant and the colours are perfect. To make it so quick are you knitting in your sleep? Well done


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Amy you did it again .
Stunning


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

As always Amy you do a beautiful job. Your design is great, congratulations.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous. I'll bet it will be wonderful to wear. Congratulations.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't believe you have only been knitting and crocheting for only two years. I have been knitting for almost 45 years and I am still afraid to do socks. You should be proud!!!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Amyknits, you are really something! Sweater is beautiful. I so enjoy reading all your posts, always full of information. Nice going. Raise your hand and give yourself a well deserved pat on the back.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Fantastic outcome, I love it - you are an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## Thatbella (Jan 9, 2013)

I purchased myself a very expensive set of coloured pencils from the brand Derwent - I always wanted these as a child and could only dream of owning a full set.
I use them exclusively to design my own fair isle patterns as I, like you did not always like what was in pattern books.
What I find amazing is the fact that you can change your colour mix and it just looks like a whole brand new pattern.
I did purchase some time ago a book of fair isle swatches with the story of fair isle and some really old pictures of English ladies in the early 1900s knitting away in cottages that had no electricity, no plumbing - every hardship in their life showing in the lines on their faces - just amazing, I love this book.
Just as we all learn from our friends here - these ladies started us off and these books where you get to read some history as well as get some patterns are great.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous! You did an awesome job! It is amazing that you have only been knitting two years. And I must agree, KP is wonderful.


----------



## disneynana2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

with all the things I have seen you do here on the site it sure looks like you have been knitting for years great job and keep going who knows what you will be able to do next


----------



## luana07 (Jul 25, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater and talented knitter!! Wow, it is difficult to believe that you have only been knitting for two years.


----------



## jnvjgrt (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!! I hope you are going to share the pattern with those of us that need directions


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

9 days! Do you stay up all night and knit? It takes me weeks to make a child's sweater! Oh well, beautiful work! congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## jnvjgrt (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful! I hope you will share the pattern for those of us that need directions


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Great colour combo, hope you get lots of wear out of it!


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

absolutly gorgeous you are one very special gifted lady god bless


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

9 days? Wow! It is lovely. I especially like the fleur-de-lis effect on the borders of the design. Kudos!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Can't believe it only took you 9 days to knit.


----------



## Sarah Snowbird (Apr 13, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> My gosh - Amyknits - I can not believe you have only been knitting 2 years- all the help you give and patterns - I thought you were an old hand! This means there may be hope for me yet! :-D
> Your sweater is beautiful and better yet, it is a true original!
> Fantastic job!


BWTYER, you read my mind! Amy, I had no idea you had only been knitting a few years! your projects are magnificent! I often find myself looking for your input on questions!
Congratulations! Your sweater is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Could you share the pattern?

Robin in MA


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments! And thank you all for teaching me. I am off to work and it is the PERFECT day for this sweater... It is snowing outside and more is expected all day.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful pattern, thanks for sharing it with us. I hope this won't be your last design, you have a gift.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW.....you must knit like lightening to have completed this in 9 days. It's gorgeous. Good job!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

The sweater is gorgeous and you finished it so quickly. Wow!!!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks great Amy!


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Gee you are really good. This your first design all I can say is WOW - thank you for sharing


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Very brave to make you own chart. I bet when you wear it to work your co-workers are going to want you to make them one. Fabulous.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to the world of Design, Amy! I can't believe you've only been knitting 2 years! Your knitting is so professional! I love your design! Wear this proudly...so well-deserved! Can't wait to see more of your designs!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

As usual you knit is gorgeous . You are so talented


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful job Amy.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just beautiful! You truly have a gift.


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, this is wonderful. You encouraged me to try also, thanks,
Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Admittedly, I am beyond jealous. Great job. So pretty and perfect.


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

That sweater is beautiful, nice work.


----------



## hooks-n-needles (Jul 19, 2013)

I think that is beautiful and looks comfortable as well. I'm going to try one. wish me well. lol


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful. Great design. 
I also thought you have been knitting a lot longer then two years from the beautiful work you do.
You should be very proud.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Amy you are amazing and so is your sweater! I won't even tell you how long it takes me to knit a sweater minus designing it.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Great job Amy!! Your fair-isle is beautiful and your sweater looks to be extra long - love that too!
I can't believe you've knit 2 dozen sweaters in 2 years; I'm still working on my first (although I have made about close to that many fairies). You really are a fast knitter - and an extremely talented one too!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job Amy! Amazing design, beautifully done.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

gorgeuous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

All I can say is Wow! My brain is getting fuzzy just thinking of following your chart! Great design and lovely work.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful Amy! You are an inspiration! I started knitting in 2008 and seem to be stuck on shawls! I do have cardigan pieces made (I am afraid it will be too small) and just about finished a top down cardigan which turned out way too big so I will unravel that. Sometime soon, I will get there, once I figure out that number game! 

One of these days, please post your pic with you wearing your creation!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Your sweater is gorgeous. You ceratinly are a very talented lady!


----------



## Knittingrox (Sep 13, 2013)

Beautifully crafted piece Amy, you are an inspiration , bet it looks lovely on you too ! Thanks for sharing .


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Great design and nice choice of colours!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater. Your design is very appealing. Love the fair isle. It is not overwhelming. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

You should be very, very proud. It's beautiful!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

You did that in nine days? By hand? No machine? And you are a full time ob/gyn? Oh my goodness. You make me feel so ashamed for the time I have wasted. It is beautiful!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful and well-done!


----------



## jobikki (Jan 26, 2013)

Amy, you should continue designing and sharing your designs with us, like you have done in the past with your knowledge. I also cannot believe that you started only two years ago!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful design! Sadly, I am not progressing at your rate :-(


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

You obviously have natural knitting and designing talents. Beautiful design on the fair isle. Gorgeous sweater. Congratulations. .


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

My dear Amy, what can I say that has not been said already.... Absolutely stunning! 
It looks beautiful on you! You will be the talk of the office today at work and the envy of everybody around! 
You rock! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful!! Just Beautiful! Great job designing!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice Amy!!! You have done a superb job. Just beautiful....thanks for sharing. Love the new avatars you have had lately. Mary


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think I could have done a better job coordinating the three different charts so they matched a little better,


I think it's perfect, just the way it is!


----------



## Kdzein (Oct 8, 2013)

Amazing .. Looks great!!! Can't believe you have openly been knitting for 2 years.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Another beautiful project. You and Sockit2me are major sources of inspiration. What I have learned on KP is a huge explosion in the universe of knowledge complete with pictures and very helpful people. My thanks to you and to all contributors. Some people meditate to calm themselves. I see this letter in my inbox and I begin to relax and smile immediately.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

super WOW wear with pride.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!! That is absolutely stunning. You are very talented. love the pattern. Great job.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Amy. You truly are gifted with a "flair". Good for you, your sweater is very lovely - and then of course is the added bonus that it fits Happy knitting.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you. I had to check... My last project was posted nine days ago... So this took nine days to knit. I designed it as I went along.
> 
> I think I could have done a better job coordinating the three different charts so they matched a little better, but I will cut myself a break because this was my first time designing a sweater AND my first time designing a fair isle chart. :roll:


my goodness, amy, did you sleep or get anything else don't in 9 days???


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! Gorgeous.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Love it!!! It is beautiful! You definitely could sell it. I will be one of your first customers.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater Amy ! You are soooooo very talented !


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful work. You are very talented.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

gorgeous sweater. You are very talented.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

great sweater, you are one fast learner and a very good teacher-helper


----------



## cmh46 (Jul 25, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.....you are an inspiration......thank you for all the help you give us!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous...what talent!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I know has been said many time but I need to add my Bravos too. Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

It's truly lovely, Amy. Hope you will use your well deserved KP reputation to encourage others to design as well. After reading Zimmerman's books, have designed all but 2 of more than couple dozen sweaters for myself and husband. Others may not care for mine but I like them!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

So beautiful, Amy. Hard to believe how much you have done in 2 years. I'm right behind you, but it's taken me over 50 years. This site has inspired me to push myself beyond my comfort zone as well. You get my vote for "Overachiever of the Month".


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

I mean this in the most LOVING way possible...
I don't like you. You have been knitting 2 yrs and all the things I've seen you knock out I thought you had at least a decade! I've been going 3 yrs and am afraid to try socks, am stuck on a sweater, terrified to try fair isle..... *sigh*... GREAT work! Wish I lived near you and could watch you for tips and encouragement! (I know you are always encouraging on here!) I LOVE the colors!!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW! I am totally impressed. Good for you, both for making it and daring to try something new.


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey you! Brilliant!!!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That is an incredible first design. You should be very proud.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful work; you are a quick learner and a teacher's dream. Thanks for sharing so generously.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful Amy! I can't believe you've only been at this for 2 years. Good job&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, beautifully knit, and looks beautiful on you! Not to mention 9 DAYS -- WOW!!


----------



## Mama34 (Jul 1, 2013)

Amy, the sweater is beautiful. You amaze me!! I have been knitting approximately 45-50 years. I can't do anything without a pattern and sizing instructions. I enjoy all your posts and advice. I want to learn to knit using Fair Isle and Intarsia but haven't gotten up the nerve to try it yet.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think there is really anything I can add as all the adjectives have been used to express the awe-inspiring beauty and extraordinary talent that is evident with your project... 
Thank you for sharing ...Your are a beautiful woman wearing your lovely creation!


----------



## cedeer (Nov 15, 2013)

Amy, your sweater is beautiful. I'm pretty new here, and you inspire and give me hope. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice design and love the color!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very impressive Amy. What were the reactions of your co workers?

enjoy the sweater.

SEA


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Way to go. Congratulations on a job well done. Your sweater design is beautiful.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

FABULOUS :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was looking through sweater patterns on Ravelry last week and found a fair isle vest pattern that I liked. It had a crew neck, was sleeveless and the fair isle pattern was not QUITE to my liking. I also looked at the photos of knitters modeling their sweaters and KNEW I didn't want such a snug fit.
> 
> I have been knitting for over two years now and have about a dozen sweaters "under my belt", so decided to just "go for it" and design my own sweater EXACTLY as I wanted.
> 
> ...


You are incredible Amy! If I only had have or your ambition!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Scott In New Hampshire USA said:


> Great sweater! I love the fleur de lit looking embellishments pointing up near the collar and pointing toward the cuff on the sleeves. The reds are going to be a real compliment to your blond hair. Congrats.


Ditto...I was just going to say the same thing. Love the Fleur de Lei design


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Really lovely!!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Very nice. I like the style!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

In a word --- WOW!


----------



## suruchi (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> My gosh - Amyknits - I can not believe you have only been knitting 2 years- all the help you give and patterns - I thought you were an old hand! This means there may be hope for me yet! :-D
> Your sweater is beautiful and better yet, it is a true original!
> Fantastic job!


Me too, thought you'd been knitting for eons. I love that sweater, wonderful work and design :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Kathy L (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow! That is such a beautiful sweater and you are such an inspiration for me. I started knitting last winter and want to attempt a sweater now that I have way too many hats and scarves.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantastic Job on all accounts! In just 2 years no less! Bravo!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! what a beautiful color. I can't believe it either that you have only been doing this for 2 yrs.
great job


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You for submitting a picture with you wearing the sweater. Fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Great sweater Amy, congratulations!
> A numbers game hmmm... Not always my strong suit.


Not my strong suit either Wow Amy. The sweater is beautiful! Well if you are a self taught knitter and have only been doing it for a couple of years, maybe, just maybe, I can do it too. I have graduated from scarves to shawls. Who knows, maybe a sweater will be in my repertoire this upcoming year.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful work Amy!
You did a great job on your first design!
It is a very nice sweater!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Amy you are extremely talented. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations.....your sweater is beautiful. Wear it in good health.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it Amy... I love the color, design and the fact that its not tight around the waist or hips.. you did a great job!!!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Such a beautiful sweater, and beautifully done!


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Amy, you are an inspiration to the rest of us!!!! Keep posting I learn much from your advice!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's beautiful. I would be excited to wear it to work too!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. I, for one, am very proud of you.
Just think, all of that talent just running around in your brain.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Thumbs up!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

You have a talent for designing so keep going. We all love your patterns that you post on this sight. I'm in the process of knitting the legwarmers you once posted. I had printed up the instructions but forgot to print the photo. Later when I went back to try to find it, I couldn't.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, but what I want to know is how the heck you get so much knitting done in addition to your job away from home and your jobs at home - hubby, kids, house, etc. I seriously don't know how you do it all.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow you definitely have an eye for design. ... I love it &#128512;


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is so impressive! Beautiful sweater. To have designed it and made it yourself must make you proud. You are extremely talented.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice job...congrats!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow! That is beautiful. I can't believe you work and was able to knit and design that sweater in 9 days. Hopefully, you don't work full time or I will know I am very slow. I do love knitting and crocheting very much even if I am slow. You are very knowledgeable to only have been knitting for 2 years. Great job.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful work Amy. I can't believe you have only been knitting for two years....you are not just a "pretty face"...well done.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like to learn more about drafting and designing my own patterns Amy has inspired me with her beautiful work and her desire to take on new challenges. 

Can any of my fellow KP friends recommend books that might help me get started.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

congratulations it is beautiful


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

I am so impressed. Wear it proudly. I can't imagine knitting, designing and working outside the home in 9 days!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Amy, the sweater is stunning. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Fabulous! Amy, you are a phenom with all that you have accomplished in just two years. I've been knitting for over 40 years and can't even begin to compare with all that you have done. Thank you for all the wonderful projects you have posted along with the words of praise to those that have helped you to reach your goals. You are the epitome of what I think this forum should be - a community of helpful people exploring the wonderful world of crafting, sharing and encouraging along the way.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Excellently done. Good job :thumbup: :thumbup: 
DotD


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice work, Amy!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

You have designed and knitted a lovely sweater. I so admire your talent. I have read many of your posts giving such good advice and so much encouragement I thought you a long term experienced knitter. To have achieved so much in just two years is astounding. You and your family should be very proud. Many congratulations!!!


----------



## CarolynKN (Oct 31, 2013)

Amy, Wonderful job. And your communication skills on this site excel. Thank you for all your input, it is inspiring. You have a beautiful heart and spirit.


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

good job


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

You have done a fabulous job with the knitting and the design, very clever!!! I love the sweater and your chosen colours, well done !!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I want to learn Fair Isle one day.  Right now, it seems way too daunting! First, I have to learn socks, which is next year in my year of the XXX whatever.. This year was year of the shawls. Last year was year of the sweaters. So next year is year of the socks.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amy, it's beautiful!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

You're amazing, well done.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Someone asked about books for sweater design. 

Elizabeth Zimmerman was/is a knitting guru from the 50's but her 3 books (Knitting Without Tears. Knitting Workshop, and Knitter's Almanac) are still in print today and/or available in most libraries. Lot of solid information on planning construction and how knit things work, patterns, all with a liberal sprinkling of common sense and humor. A friend gave me these several years ago and I often refer to 'what EZ says'.


----------



## snookied (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful, what a talent!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

My goodness, such a BEAUTIFUL sweater and only knitting two years!!! I have knitted for probably 60 years and NEVER dared to try designing. It is a GORGEOUS sweater and I love the sleeves. I'm sure if we just "stepped out of our boxes" we could do a lot more.I always tell my daughters if you can knit and purl you can learn to do anything! Guess I need to practice it.
BEAUTIFUL sweater and you can be VERY proud!!!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow, very nice--job well done!


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

I can not believe that you have only been knitting for 2 years! You are so talented! Congratulations on the "birth" of your beautiful baby!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful design your work is stunning love the colours you chose :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Boy your knitting took off and became a passion quickly. You do fabulous work - here's to a lifetime of creativity ahead.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Amy!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Amy, I cannot believe you are a new knitter !
I have been knitting a few (!) decades and could not produce something so complex and beautiful :thumbup: 
Maybe I need to step out of my comfort zone.  
You rock!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## lbezoo (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh Amy, your design is absolutely beautiful! Good for you, and only knitting for 2 years. Me too, but I don't have the head for designing my own things (modifications, yes, but totally designing my own, eek)!
I really love your sweater, wear it proudly!
Linda B.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Amy, it is lovely. To have designed and knitted that in nine days is awe inspiring. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very beautiful sweater


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

looks awesome! i would love to see it on you too. great design, colors and the motives are coming out perfect.Great job! I cannot wait to finish all christmas knitting and star to knit my new designed fair isle .


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Amy, another beautiful project. You are an amazing knitter, and now a wonderful designer. I am in awe of your talent. (Another new picture - I like it).


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments! I had told my family that I designed this myself and they DID say it looked/fit nice, but unless you are a knitter yourself, it is difficult to understand what is involved.

I was so excited about my accomplishment that I couldn't wait to share with my KP friends. Your response could not have been any better! 

Thank each and every one of you for taking the time to look at my work and reply. It means the world to me!!!!  :-D  :-D


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Amy, you blow me away with your accomplishment! what a gorgeous sweater and design, you are an inspiration to a lot of us new knitters! after reading so many posts of yours, Ii assumed you had been knitting for years... Congrats on the fantastic job!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Amy, this is absolutely beautiful! The colors are lovely and the design looks balanced and well blended. Congratulations on your first design--it is wonderful!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

Great job. It's hard to believe you've only been knitting for 2 years.....I've been knitting for many more and I'm not there yet. You have a natural talent. I am so glad you share it with all of us.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

well done!!


----------



## iDesign (Jul 22, 2011)

What a GREAT accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

What a lovely sweater. Beautiful design and colors. I enjoy your postings so much.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! 9 days to knit this lovely creation. I am in awe.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

You have surpassed amazing!! Beautiful sweater!


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Amy, although it has been said for 17 pages already, I have to say it too; YOU AND YOUR WORK ARE AMAZING!!!! I so enjoy seeing your posts with your finished projects and advice. And I look forward to seeing many, many more!!!!

A Happy Turkey Day to you, your family, and all your needles!!!

Sandra


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

I love it Amy, glad you are not afraid to try anything you want to.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome! I love your sweater! I have the same dream - to be able to make a sweater without a pattern. I also have fair isle on my list.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I was looking through sweater patterns on Ravelry last week and found a fair isle vest pattern that I liked. It had a crew neck, was sleeveless and the fair isle pattern was not QUITE to my liking. I also looked at the photos of knitters modeling their sweaters and KNEW I didn't want such a snug fit.
> 
> I have been knitting for over two years now and have about a dozen sweaters "under my belt", so decided to just "go for it" and design my own sweater EXACTLY as I wanted.
> 
> ...


Didn't you done well. I don't even know if I would have tackled that one. Pat yourself on the back :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Marvelous, and your color choices are yummy!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Great sweater - how about a photo of you wearing it?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely lovely lovely!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful, Amy!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing is an understatement!


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

it is on page #8




Lillyhooch said:


> Great sweater - how about a photo of you wearing it?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Your work is stunning! And equally impressive that you did it in 9 days! Congratulations.

I agree with your comments about learning so much here on KP. It's the best knitting school in the world.


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

The sweater is absolutely gorgeous 

I would like to design myself and you have inspired me. I have not tried fair isle or intarsia but these are my next projects. I am going to try a small item for a baby. I am doing a sweater for my brother that he requested it has simple stripes in it, the sweater was to plain for me so I added stripes.

I am starting simple but hope to someday achieve what you have done. It is gorgeous and you should be very proud to wear it. I love the colors and it looks great.
:thumbup: :thumbup: I am jealous


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful sweater but I think we should see it modelled


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

My goodness! Simply gorgeous! It seems your talent, as well as your generosity and passion for sharing your knowledge, knows no bounds!! Congratulations on your newest venture! Looking forward to your next creation.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Amy, you are incredible. What a great sweater. I had no idea you were a "new" knitter. You put those of us who have knitted for years to whame with your natural talent and ability to learn. You are a true artist!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful work. I wouldn't be able to finish it in 9 years let alone 9 days. I have never been able to master fair isle. 
Congratulations!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very beautiful design and nicely done. Congrats


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Absolutely incredible.
Nine days?
Amazing.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your sweater is gorgeous. I agree with everyone else. I thought you started knitting as a child.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Amyknits, you're a natural. Fairisle knitting looks so complicated, I've only knit 2 items, and never in my wildest dreams do I think I could knit these, and you've gone even farther and designed the whole thing yourself!
You are truly amazing! I am going to redouble my efforts to learn to knit, and well. You are an inspiration.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

VERY impressive , congratulations ! Onwards and upwards !


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's amazing and to think you designed all youself :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Your sweater is lovely! But we don't get to see you model it?? ;-)


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy cow. That's a great sweater! Impressive!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! You are very talented!!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

You are so talented. I just finished my third sweater, and I took some liberties with the design. I was a commercial artist for over 30 years and can't help putting my twist on most things I knit. Good job on this sweater. Beautiful.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Congratulations, Amy, on such a fantastic job of designing and knitting this gorgeous sweater!
It looks so good on you. I especially love the design and the length of the sweater. 
Only nine days and going to work, as well? You're so talented. Incredible!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for such wonderful support! I was so thrilled with my accomplishment, i couldn't WAIT to share with my KP family... All of you who have been so generous with your help and guidance are very much appreciated by me!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful sweater but I think we should see it modelled


Page 8 of this thread and page 19 reposted. Absolutely beautiful sweater. 9 days, that is a record..


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm speechless- now I know I am a S_L_O_W knitter! No matter- I can admire your work and enjoy mine too! Great job!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You are one talented lady. I can't believe you've only been knitting for 2 years. Your sweater is beautiful.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Joining in on the kudos! Wonderful work!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Love your sweater and especially your ability to get it to fit so perfectly! I am eagerly waiting for your next post. What are you creating right now???


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is very lovely. You've done a fabulous job!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you so much everyone for such wonderful support! I was so thrilled with my accomplishment, i couldn't WAIT to share with my KP family... All of you who have been so generous with your help and guidance are very much appreciated by me!


I love it! And I especially love the 3/4 sleeves ... I like to have a sleeve in winter because I get cold, but I don't like to get my cuffs wet when I'm doing stuff so I love to have 3/4 sleeves :thumbup:


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and love the color! Bet the red looks great on you. Nine days is pretty amazing since you often take the time to answer our questions on here.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you all for the compliments! And thank you all for teaching me. I am off to work and it is the PERFECT day for this sweater... It is snowing outside and more is expected all day.


Beautiful on you and I LOVE that pattern and the sleeve length, etc.!!!
You are amazing!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Just beautiful, Amy. Love the colors and love the fair isle design! And thanks so much for modeling. It does fit perfectly and looks fantastic on you!!! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## cordeliasaltzman (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well done Amy.
You are so talented. Love the sweater. Good job.

Is there anything that stops you.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Amy, you're a natural! Congratulations , your sweater is beautiful and looks very well made. Would love to see a photo of you wearing it. This is a gorgeous design and fabulous for a first timer! &#128522;&#128079;


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

You always do beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Great work Amy. Congratulations. The sweater is awesome.
It would take me 9 months to make instead of 9 days. You can be very proud of yourself.


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow very beautiful!


----------



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic, beautiful


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! this is gorgeous, Amazing Amy.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work! The color choices are beautiful, and the fair isle pattern is beautiful as well. I've told you this before, and I say it again - you have a gift for knitting. The fact that you designed this yourself, tackled such a complicated pattern AND completed it in 9 days? Outstanding! I look forward to seeing your creations!

Have a great day!


----------



## KopyKat (Aug 15, 2013)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, Amy that's great love your colour choices as well. Clever you for designing this.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

You are incredible Amy.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's beautiful, the colors and your design. Only nine days to knit and design as you went. Amazing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful Amy,very well designed,beautiful work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW Amy!! You and your knitting is such an inspiration to me! Your sweater is absolutely beautiful! I can just imagine all the wonderful comments you got from your co- workers!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice sweater


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful Sweater! Congratulations on your design! dont stop with just one, i love your style


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Stunning. Hard to believe that you have only been knitting for 2 years. Wear this lovely sweater in the best of health...


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing design. Congratulations your sweater is lovely


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## ubiquitousjsd (Dec 14, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I was looking through sweater patterns on Ravelry last week and found a fair isle vest pattern that I liked. It had a crew neck, was sleeveless and the fair isle pattern was not QUITE to my liking. I also looked at the photos of knitters modeling their sweaters and KNEW I didn't want such a snug fit.
> 
> I have been knitting for over two years now and have about a dozen sweaters "under my belt", so decided to just "go for it" and design my own sweater EXACTLY as I wanted.
> 
> ...


How pretty, you do such nice work!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater and a great accomplishment! Kudos to you....


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful! You should sell the design.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty how amazing you are its just beautiful!


----------

